
Ask HN: Does anyone use Nim language in production? (2019) - sergiotapia
Curious to see if anyone uses this language in production and what the job market is like for Nim developers in 2019.
======
nimmer
I use it too.

Yet, I think the HN crowd does not represent the whole world and is biased
towards "hip" languages.

------
narimiran
From my comment 5 months ago:

 _Recently I 've been using Nim at my work as a Python+Numpy replacement for a
numerical simulation of multi-body contacts._

~~~
auxym
Are you using arraymancer? How does it compare to numpy?

------
mratsim
I use it, but I'm part of Status, the biggest Nim sponsor ;).

~~~
dom96
I use it too, but most of the projects are Nim-related ([https://forum.nim-
lang.org](https://forum.nim-lang.org), nimble package manager, etc), we do
like to eat our own dogfood.

